# Chair for the Workshop



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm thinking about visiting a couple local thrift stores in the area to look for an ugly but comfortable chair that I can keep in my garage to sit in when I need to take a break and rest my back. I wanted to know if there are any considerations I should keep in mind when looking for a chair for the shop.

I already know I want a cheap one because it'll get covered in sawdust paint and who knows what else while living in the garage. But should I avoid certain materials? should I cover it with those plastic chair covers? Any thoughts on what such a chair from a thrift store may cost?

I'd also like to put wheels on the thing so I can move it around the shop easily and get it out of the way if I need too. Does this seem practical at all or am I just being crazy?

-jeremy


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

All the chairs in my shop are wood. I use a swivel bar-type chair with a back. It's a little taller and the right height for the bench I use it at. I think wood is a lot easier to keep clean. A cloth covered chair would hold too much dust and anything spilled on it will just soak in. You could add a cushion to a wood chair but I haven't found a need yet.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I use something like CJ


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

I use a stool on wheels that is the right height for my bench. I also have a folding metal chair for guests. My son sits in it a lot.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Not for resting but go to a store and buy a 4 leg wooden stool. Then sit at your bench and cut the stool legs so that it sits comfortable at your bench. With it the workbench becomes a desk and "ponder what to do next" place. Sometimes just sitting a bit while working can help the back a lot.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

In my shop, it's just an old lawn chair. Folds up and out of the way when not in use.

An Idea: At the workbench, have a short "bench" to rest a foot on while standing in one spot all the time. This idea comes from that brass foot rail seen in saloons. Turns out they discovered the key to standing AT the bar for long times (sellls more beer) was to have a foot rest. One could make a "footrest" around the bench ( Chaz Roubo?) out of either brass, or wood. About ankle high would do.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I have an old computer desk chair in my shop. It has arms on it, and wheels to roll around. I use it to rest my back, too, have a smoke and a cup of joe. It leans back, and is adjustable up or down….it's cloth, so just blow it off with air hose…....


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Those tall chairs I posted in my projects are the best thing that has ever happened to my back. I have em in my barn and in my shop and they really help after I've been standing for a long time.


----------



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey

Different idea. I found a leather rear seat off a Suburban for free. Built a frame around it and use it as a "sofa" for a place to sit and think. Sure it takes up some room in the shop but it sure is comfortable. And I have LEATHER furniture in the shop. Just a thought.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Dave, you need to post that on your projects page.

Jeremy, I just have fold-up chair, which is nice because I have very limited space (one-car garage). If you have more space, I'd suggest a comfy chair and a second chair that you use in conjunction with your workbench.


----------

